# Guitarist Seeking a Rock Band



## LarsJohann (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello i am 15 years old and i live in the Hamilton, Ontario. I am seeking a rock band so a Bass Player and a drummer. my style is rock, neo-classical, blues, shred and some jazz. so if you are interested contact me at [email protected] i have MSN so you will be able to talk to me. we will then proceed from there,

LarsJohann


----------



## LarsJohann (Oct 31, 2007)

*Callback*

I need someone to form a band with in the Hamilton area if anyone knows anyone or something contact me i know im young but i think i have great talent and a good future.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

This site may be helpful. http://www.overhear.com/classifieds/ON/
Another option is to place ads in your local music store, 
heck, even ask Mom to put one on the Sobey's/Loblaws 
bulletin board. Good luck on your search.


----------

